# It was a dark and stormy night



## GreggHead (Jul 21, 2012)

I finally got my 6, 5 week old plants (bagseed, I'm a newbie after all) in the ground last night. 

This is my second try this year, health problems, nuff said.

I was waiting for the chance, gotta be stealthy ya' know.
Anyway, it was overcast and cloudy, small chance of rain, just perfect.
It was quite a shock to see them root bound, in 1 gallon pots, but things went perfect. 

The spot I picked is perfect, dont we all say that? extremely easy access, water close by, 

pics posted soon, if I can. Wish me luck you experts and well wishers. Thanks. :hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2012)

Gl


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 21, 2012)

Just long as yual plant were there is no pine yual do well reckon 
Good luck yur trails travelin pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Jul 21, 2012)

Good luck GreggHead! I hope they stay well hidden and healthy for you!


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks all, now for the pic. Midday sun, first sun we've had in 3 days. 2 on the extreme left  are out of site. 6 plants, 5 are better than 14" tall.

Edit, if you look hard enough, you can see the dog poo I scattered. German Shepherd, big dog , no cats.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

:icon_smile: I don't know to much about the poo, but GOOD LUCK! Hope your girls get big and beautiful. "Green Mojo"!


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 23, 2012)

Just picked up some organic Espoma Plant Tone, thought I'd start at 1.5 tbls per 1.5 gallon water.


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 28, 2012)

6 weeks old today.


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 29, 2012)

I took the oppurtunity and FIM'd all 6 plant tops today, first time ever I've done this.

I took the magnifying glass out today, 5 look like females, 1 has a weird ball shaped thingy with a "scab" on the end. Not sure what that is, maybe Mother Nature, IDK. 

I mulched the area with some homemade mulch, to better hold on to what moisture we're getting. Its harder and harder to keep watering. I let it go the whole week, except right after x-planting, without water. Dry spell's and such.

Feeling pretty good about my chances this year. All, except one, are better than 24" now, they rocketed up after x-planting. 

Thanks for the well wish's all. Mojo abounds around these parts.


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 31, 2012)

enjoy :icon_smile:


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Jul 31, 2012)

Lookin good dude.If yall are in the U.S.you can expect to start seeing signs of flowering any day.Keep checking every other day or so if possible.


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Red. I think I have 1 male in the bunch so far. Looks like 3 or 4 females. I need to pickup some Sevin tomorrow, nothing is going to live rent free on my meds.
Mojo to you my friend. :icon_smile:


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 31, 2012)

Just an after thought - 

Do these look like Indicas to you all?

I understand that Indicas work better for pain - nerve compression and multiple  back surgery's- than Sativas. 

The bag I pulled them from was pretty frosty and all, and worked so-so.
Thanks again all, enjoy the night. GH.


----------



## GreggHead (Aug 5, 2012)

46 days old today - popped on 6-21-12.
I snipped the small shoots coming off of the lower fan leaves. I understand the plants wont miss them and will focus more on vegging up high. :hubba:

Pic #1, is this a male? I should have taken a better profile shot, but it is what is it is.


The rest are results of FIMMING last week, did I do it right? Looks like the leaves are growing. ?????

The white stuff is Sevin dust. Bear with me guys, on my scrips and a little zapped. 
Thanks.


----------



## GreggHead (Aug 5, 2012)

ok,here is the pic I think is a male. Again, please, I;m zapped on Perc's.


----------

